# Outdoor Bow Ranges



## jmaness30 (Feb 10, 2013)

Im looking for a good outdoor bow range. I would prefer a place with 3D targets in houston area. Please post if you know a good one Thx


----------



## jmaness30 (Feb 10, 2013)

well i guess this would be a good thing to open?


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't know of any that have targets out all the time. Most of the bow shops just have indoor shooting.

Buffalo Field Archery club has monthly shoots and (I am not sure if it is still this way) members could go to the outdoor range anytime. The targets were backstops that were out all the time.

I am pretty sure they have a shoot this weekend on March 3rd.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I use to shoot with Buffalo Field Archery club when I was an avid bow hunter. Torn rotator cuff ended it for me. We use to shoot off of Clay road just east of Eldridge, most every Sunday. Competitive shoots, 3 or 4 different classes, 3D animal targets at unmarked distances. Field targets to 100 yrds were set up all the time. Members would get the combo to the gate lock, shoot anytime. That was 20 years ago...great times.


----------



## mossyoak1 (May 1, 2010)

I just shot at Buffalo this last sunday and it is the nicest range I have ever shot at. Clean trails and overall and very nice facility.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I was there as well. Great weather for it.


----------

